# Harlequin, Vaudeville, and Zombies- Oh my!



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The first thing my son says when he thinks of a costume is, "Has anyone ever been that?" He always wants to be something nobody has ever thought of, so he comes up with the wildest ideas! He and I were watching a dance tribute to vaudeville, and he said, "Those guys would look great as zombies!" Thus his costume idea was born. This might have been the most fun I've ever had making a costume, especially the ventriloquist dummy!










This picture isn't really necessary, I just thought it was cool...









When my oldest daughter was little, she loved the harlequin doll from The Nutcracker. I found this gorgeous fabric, and thought she might like to be the doll for Halloween, but she wasn't interested. I saved this fabric for over 10 years and decided I had better make the costume for our youngest before she gets old enough to argue!










My oldest made this amazing zombie costume inspired by the So You Think You Can Dance Ramalama number. She didn't join us for our little photo shoot, so I don't have as many pictures of her costume, but I was really proud of what a great job she did. she even made an exposed bloody ribcage out of quilt batting!










...eek! I just noticed she hadn't made her bed in this picture!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

More pictures of my oldest daughter's costume:










I love the bird on her head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, nixie, they all look wonderful! You did a fantastic job with both costumes and makeup - wow!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nixie that is TOTALLY awesome and incredibly original. I wish we had a machine and mad sewing skillz like you! So sick of seeing the over commercialize Halloween costumes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You rock.LOVE IT and they look great!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to see your creativity is rubbing off on your kids.  The costumes look great.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy moly, I LOVE IT! Almost every one of these pictures are absolutely frame-able!!! How utterly unique and just... COOL!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. Apparently you and your husband have the perfect DNA for producing attractive children, even if they are zombies


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You and your family have mad skills, awesome creativity and originality! Very, very cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much, guys! I don't know what I have more fun with, the costumes or the yard haunt. I do love how my kids have turned out so quirky and creative, I don't know what I'd do with a "normal" kid. That child would suffer in our home!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just gorgeous! i love these costumes!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great pictures and great costumes.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Those costumes are amazing, and you have a great eye for detail, it's awesome that your daughter made her costume, hope my daughter is just as excited to celebrate Halloween when she gets older, she is currently one and absolutely loved being dressed up and the whole Halloween decoration deal around the house.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw the first picture and thought "Wow! That costume is the coolest, and the make up is great". Then I get to the next child and think "Oh, she is sooo cute. I just love her costume." And then I come to the last one and think "She looks fantastic! And she came up with the costume herself!" It's a good thing you don't have any more kids or I would explode. Your talent is rubbing off on the kids. I think the only things my kids inherited from me is my inablity to drive and my chubby cheeks.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ditto on the WOW's. Fabulous costumes and beautiful kids!!! Kudos. BTW - they sound "normal" to me.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

The first pic. creeped me out a bit.... in a good way! The expression in his face is awesome. So inspiring... Beautiful work not only on the costumes but your children, you have alot to be proud of. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Nicely done! Your son looks uber creepy and creative - are you sure he's not mine? Haha! That first picture, the skelly ventriloquist doll stood out much more than your son, he looks slightly unreal which really adds to it! Perfect expression.

All your kids are super cute!

PS: Make up the bed? Later, too busy being spooky cute!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Darn, you dug up the corpse of Charlie McCarthy! Wonder where Mortimer Snerd is?

Excellent work by the way


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I hardly ever venture into this forum, but see I need to more often. What great looking kids! The costumes are beyond excellent. Glad to see the oldest two stray from the mainstream ideas and still like to dress up creatively! Great pics!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that air-brush makeup on your son? The effect is fantastic.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Amazing costumes!

Man looking back at your sons costume I'm really blown away! What a great idea and well executed.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much, guys!! 

The make-up really looked ok? This was my first year to really play with make-up, and I just used a $1.99 makeup kit from the Halloween department at Menards and applied it with a wedge of foam left over from an upholstry project, so I didn't really have a lot of confidence going in.

...Little guy is already talking about a zombie western bandit costume for next year!!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

nixie said:


> Thanks so much, guys!!
> 
> The make-up really looked ok? This was my first year to really play with make-up, and I just used a $1.99 makeup kit from the Halloween department at Menards and applied it with a wedge of foam left over from an upholstry project, so I didn't really have a lot of confidence going in.
> 
> ...Little guy is already talking about a zombie western bandit costume for next year!!


D'uh! Of course it looked okay, _MORE_ than okay girl! You did a fabulous job! The more you play around the more you learn about what works, what doesn't, what works best, etc! Zombie Western Bandit - woo hoo!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This picture is awesome! I love it! Looks really professional!


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

nixie said:


> I just used a $1.99 makeup kit from the Halloween department at Menards and applied it with a wedge of foam


Holy cow! That's really impressive. I just assumed it was airbrush cause it looks so ... excellent. The colors are really well blended and applied so well, it looks professional. The only thing I'd change, and this minor, is he needed some on his neck. But I forgot my neck this Halloween too.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

waldiddy said:


> Holy cow! That's really impressive. I just assumed it was airbrush cause it looks so ... excellent. The colors are really well blended and applied so well, it looks professional. The only thing I'd change, and this minor, is he needed some on his neck. But I forgot my neck this Halloween too.


Thank you! lol- I didn't realize I had forgotten his neck until I looked at the pictures the next day, then it stood out like a sore thumb. Things to learn for next year, I guess!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, awesome


----------

